# Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790...Speakers?



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

Same price..similar features. Is there a clear winner? I've got a direct tv HD/DVR, a samsung blu ray player, and a wii. I have an optoma HD-20 projector. Which one will handle the 1080p video better? Which one will upscale the 480 from the dvds and wii better?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

What price are you getting them for? Personally I like the Denon better for its looks however the Onkyo offers allot of bang for buck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

Due to gift card reasons I am stuck with best buy. They are each $499.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

I dont think you can go wrong with either models, The Onkyo will have slightly more power output due to its larger power supply.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

What about video upscaling for the wii or dvds?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

They should be about the same quality. The Denon uses the Anchor Bay chip and the Onkyo uses the Faroudja cinema chip.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

I think I've decided on the AVR-790. I was previously set on the avr590 with the boston acoustic speaker package but I think the AVR790 will suite my situation better and provide more upgrade potential. 

Now I have to find speakers...unfortunately, there is no way I can buy the SVS package that everyone here is recommending. I'd like to buy a 5.1 set of speakers under $300 and then later add nicer fronts/center for 7.1 . I figured the 4 I will get with the 5.1 will do fine for rears and sides when I upgrade the center and fronts down the road.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

These Fluance speakers or this Yambeka system would be fine but you still dont get a sub for that price.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

The reviews are pretty impressive on both those sets for the price. Yambeka has a couple different prices for their 7.1 system on there so I emailed to clarify if its $359 or $399.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

remember these packages dont include a sub you will still be looking at at least $250 for a decent sub.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

Thats true but if those towers put out enough bass with those 8" drivers I should be able to go without a sub long enough to save up for something good.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*



Nitram4891 said:


> I should be able to go without a sub long enough to save up for something good.


Thats the best advice I can give anyone! :T Just remeber that the towers dont go lower than 40Hz at best and not at very high SPL so dont push them to hard or you will damage them.
I as well as many of us here have pieced together a system over several years. For a sub look at SVS as other than DIY your not going to find better for the price.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

The ABT Video chip in the denon is quite a bit better than what is in the Onkyo.

Also, the Denon has Audessey MultEQ support which is a most excellent system.

For me, I would go with the Denon.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

The Denon 1910/790 both use the ABT 1030 chip and the 2010 chip in the 4310ci,3310ci,2310ci,990 and 890 just my 2¢.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

Yeah I think the Denon it is. Maybe I can get lucky and find an open box deal. The fluance and Yambeka speakers seem to have some availability issues. Any others in that price range? I'm thinking about raiding some local pawn shops and seeing what I can find.

Update - I have gotten in touch with Yambeka and 7 speakers are $359 + shipping. I will probably be going that route.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

Picked up the Denon 790 yesterday. No speakers to test it though ) =


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo TX-SR607 vs. Denon AVR790*

Two Polk R300 towers, two polk monitor 30 bookshelf speakers, one polk psw10 sub, and a polk center channel of unknown model number for $275 used in good condition. Deal or no deal??


----------

